# Today on RO



## Becca (Apr 15, 2009)

[align=center] [/align][align=center]*




*[/align] [align=center][/align] [align=center]*By yours truly â Beccccaaaaa!*[/align] [align=center]*:dancingorig:*[/align] [align=center]*Wednesday, 15 April 2009*[/align] 
[align=center]*



*[/align] [align=center]*:happybunny:*[/align] [align=center]*Remember to alert our mods if you see a  double post *[/align] [align=center][/align] [align=center]*



*[/align] [align=center]*arty:*[/align] [align=center]*Today we have 3 birthdays on RO: bunnyhugger, bunnycarrot1 & wabbit1*[/align] [align=center][/align] [align=center]*Have a super day guys â Happy birthday *[/align] [align=center][/align] [align=center]*Remember to add your birthdays and special occasions to the  Calendar  guys!*[/align] 
[align=center]*:bestwishes:*[/align] [align=center]*



*[/align] [align=center]*:welcome1*[/align] [align=center]*We have some new members joining us here on RO! Go welcome them:*[/align] [align=center]*SunnyCait, Rosiesmom, dustbunnyodoom.com, jamielleman13021, Craftali, lovebunnyok and crystal.*[/align] [align=center][/align] [align=center]*Welcome to the forum *[/align] [align=center]**[/align] [align=center][/align] [align=center]*



*[/align] [align=center]*:rip:*[/align] [align=center]*If you have ever lost a pet you know how it must feel. We lose bunnies everyday, whether they have had a long life or a short life we will still miss them.*[/align] [align=center]*Go console anyone who has lost bunnies recently in our  Rainbow Bridge *[/align] [align=center]*:nerves1*[/align] [align=center]*Prayers for lost bunnies, binky free *[/align] [align=center]*ink iris:*[/align] [align=center][/align] [align=center]*



*[/align] [align=center][/align] [align=center]*KatieRenee33 has shared some gorgeous pictures of  her bunnies! *[/align] [align=center]*:wink*[/align] [align=center]*Angieluv has a new doe!! Welcome to the forum  Gloria!  She has the best dewlap ever!! *[/align] [align=center]*:sunshine:*[/align] [align=center]*Luvinmycowboy has a  smelly bunny room!  can you help with the stink?*[/align] [align=center]*:yuck*[/align] [align=center]*Aliâs rescue was in the news!!  Check here! *[/align] [align=center]*:thumbup*[/align] [align=center]* DOTTY PICTURES! *[/align] [align=center]*:inlove:*[/align] [align=center]*Remember to enter the  caption contest! *[/align] [align=center]*:idea*[/align] [align=center][/align] [align=center]*



*[/align] [align=center]*:help*[/align] [align=center]* Wesleyâs runny nose *[/align] [align=center]*:sweep*[/align] [align=center]*Mr Iciâs just neutered rabbit may be  having problemsâ¦ *[/align] [align=center]*:hug1*[/align] [align=center]*My Fluffball is being  spayed tomorrow!! *[/align] [align=center]*:bunnynurse:



*[/align] [align=center]*:heartbeat:*[/align] [align=center]* PA/South Jersey *[/align] [align=center]* Houston, Texas *[/align] [align=center]*:heartbeat:*[/align] [align=center]*



*[/align] [align=center]*:bunny22:*[/align] [align=center]*These blogs have been posted in recently:*[/align] [align=center]* Nalas Nuisances *[/align] [align=center]* Sweetie and Prince *[/align] [align=center]* Emi and Naboo *[/align] [align=center]* The Nethie Boys -2009 *[/align] [align=center]*:bunny22:*[/align] [align=center]*These blogs need to be updated pretty soon!!!*[/align] [align=center]* The Tails of Simon *[/align] [align=center]* The Welsh bunnies and family .x *[/align] [align=center]* Pictures of Pepper *[/align] [align=center]*:bunny22:*[/align] [align=center]*Update those blogs guys!*[/align] [align=center]**[/align] [align=center]*



*[/align] [align=center][/align] [align=center]*Poor Brandy feels  ill again *[/align] [align=center]*:nurse:*[/align] [align=center]* Britains Got Talent  Do you watch it?*[/align] [align=center]*:woohoo*[/align] [align=center]*Mrs PBJ has a  new foster! A kitty! *[/align] [align=center]*:wave2*[/align] [align=center]*



*[/align] [align=center]*:brownbunny*[/align] [align=center]*Unscramble this word:*[/align] [align=center]*wdfra*[/align] [align=center][/align] [align=center]*Who won the Easter photo philes contest?*[/align][align=center]*
*[/align] [align=center]*:happybunny::happybunny::happybunny::happybunny::happybunny::happybunny::happybunny::happybunny::happybunny::happybunny::happybunny::happybunny:*[/align] [align=center]*Had to do the news quickly today because I think my laptop is dying.. I keep getting the blue screen of death :cry1:
*[/align] [align=center][/align] [align=center]*Have a great day guys â Thanks for reading *[/align][align=center]:jumpforjoy:
[/align]


----------



## Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears (Apr 15, 2009)

The word is Dwarf
And the winner is BOZ's Louie


----------



## Becca (Apr 19, 2009)

Correct


----------

